
Samizdat - keiferski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samizdat
======
prepend
I find the story of samizdat fascinating for many reasons. Especially because
it was a sign for what passion and interest existed. I find it hard to
genuinely measure interest in a way that can’t be manipulated by actors who
benefit from perceptions of interest. With samizdat there was so much work
involved to make a copy I think that only people truly committed would
dedicate time.

I think filtering ideas by labor put into them would be cool to look at the
results. Kind of a “money where your mouth is” for people who don’t have
money.

Hand copying books is hard. A friend of mine once said “I have a hero’s quest
for you. If you hand transcribe a book for me, I will marry you.” At first ve
said Le Petit Prince but I stupidly remarked that it was short and we’d be
married in no time. Ve changed it to Crime and Punishment. I never transcribed
and we’re not married. For the best because I think this is a poor way to
choose a spouse.

Hand writing is hard. I did write about five pages.

